# Help!  Please critique this box



## Captain Morgan (Apr 20, 2008)

we don't get breakdowns on the score, so my horrible score
could easily have been more on the aroma, taste and tenderness
categories....what's wrong with the above picture?


----------



## oompappy (Apr 20, 2008)

Pork certainly looks good. Maybe needs more in the box?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2008)

Dude, where's the lettuce?   

I always put both pulled and chunked in my box.  Maybe a little sauce if it's not for color and maybe a little more meat.  Fill up the box.  Other than that, I would take a chunk if offered.  Looks inviting.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 20, 2008)

Jim the pork looks great, but more in the box would have helped!  I've had your pork, so I know it was good!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 20, 2008)

They increased the size of the box!!!  
I guess I should have filled it up.  I just wanted
everything in there to be perfect, and hoped
the judges would think that way.

Thanks for the comments and keep em coming.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 20, 2008)

I would fill the box up way more. Also I like to arrange my pieces in a circular pattern (thats just me though) looks tasty!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 20, 2008)

Who the heck knows? I thought it looked good. 

I like the no garnish comps myself.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 20, 2008)

Garnish is against the rules in SCBA comps.
The pic looks dry, while the meat actually was
probably a little soggy.  I've got some ideas
about why it sucked, and presentation is not
highly counted in SCBA anyway, but I thought I'd
ask.  I am terrible at presentation..in fact, my best
Barbe-Cutie, Rita, is a  CIA grad, and probably
put us over the top on Friday.  She couldn't be
there Saturday.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 20, 2008)

lol!
I do like the idea of no garnish, although I think it could
have really helped me here.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's mostly IBCA here so we don't even have to fiddle with trimming the chicken. Just throw a half chicken in the box!


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 20, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> we don't get breakdowns on the score, so my horrible score
> could easily have been more on the aroma, taste and tenderness
> categories....what's wrong with the above picture?



Cappy the only thing I can say by just looking at it is that you should have loaded that box for all it was worth. It looks tasty. I tend to load all I can in the turn in box for the judges and the grazing table , but keeping it looking good at the same time. More is better!!!!!


----------



## swampsauce (Apr 20, 2008)

Capt. I think picture 12 looks alot better  ! I agree with every one else, needed more meat.  try chopping some and put that on the bottom and then put your pulled on top. same look, just looks full and maybe higher up in the box.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 21, 2008)

Stogie, Florida BBQ Assoc doesn't have garnish for turns in either!

Pork looks good, Cappy!!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 21, 2008)

Jim,

I think the pork looks good, what there is of it. It's probably not good when you can see the bottom of the box through the meat.

Other than that though, as far as the meat goes it looks moist and it has that "I'd Eat That" look. Perhaps the judges expect to see more pulled meat or chopped meat in the box to go along with the chunks. Maybe more bark pieces too.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah, I think you guys are right.  I'm terrible at
building boxes, but I should have chopped up a layer
for the bottom to add more substance.  Looks like
low scores across the board.


----------



## Finney (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah, it sucked when they went to the larger boxes at that comp.  You probably had plenty in there to make a std 9x9 look good.  But you know how those SCBA judges like to pig out after the judging!


----------



## dollarbill (May 6, 2008)

*pork*

I am probably not worthy of a technical response here but, before I read any of these posts i looked at the picture and thought to myself "wow that doesnt look like very much"......Hope that helps. db


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

*keystone cookers...*

hey captian 


I like to make a pile in middle of the box and burnt ends around the outside works good for me made the finals 2007 ham jam


----------

